# Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Hallo Leute,
wie der Titel sagt such ich im moment einen neuen Cpu-Kühler doch nur welcher??
Im moment habe ich den Box-Kühler und solangsam wird der mir zu laut unter last.Ich habe auch vor eventuel Oc zu machen lohnt sich das ?
was halltet ihr vom Coolermaster V8 (das design gefällt mir hölisch und passt zu meinem Case  )
Grüße 
(Daten zum system stehen in meiner Signatur )


----------



## kress (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Joa, der CM V8 ist nicht schlecht, es gibt jedoch bessere.
Technic3D Review: Kühlungen: Cooler Master V8 CPU-Kühler auf Sockel 1366: Mehr Hubraum! - Seite 4: Testlauf/Temperaturen/Lautstärke

Ein Mugen 2 für etwas weniger Geld ist schon ein bisschen besser und da kann man noch 3 zusätzliche Lüfter dran machen.
Wenn dir 3-4°C unterschied nichts ausmachen, kannst du auch den V8 nehmen.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Allerdings was soll der regler is es nicht besser wenn der Kühler dann läuft wenn er auch unter last ist ? Bzw is der V8 leise?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Also den CM V8 sieht sehr gut aus, kann dier aber auch den Zalman CNPS 9700 LED empfehlen der eine super Kühlleistung hat und dazu noch für günstige 34 € zu haben ist.

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Hey 
Ich kann dir den EKL Nordwand oder Scythe Mugen 2 sehr ans herz legen


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Der Zalman sieht zwar gut aus aber nicht mein geschmak 
Also ich hab jetzt zwei gefunden beide Kosten gleichviel (fast xD) aber welcher den 
Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition"
ODER 
Coolermaster V8
also mir wäre die lautstärke wichtig und das er meinem 955 auch bei OC gut kühlt 
Grüße
---------------------
Der EkL Nordwand passt nicht zu meinem Case  und der Mugen naja find ich nicht so Toll


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Der Zalman sieht zwar gut aus aber nicht mein geschmak
> Also ich hab jetzt zwei gefunden beide Kosten gleichviel (fast xD) aber welcher den
> Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition"
> ODER
> ...



Okay dann würde ich doch eher zum V8 tendieren 
Der ist gut .


----------



## Freddyboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Also ich habe den V8 in meinen Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem V8

Kühlt sehr gut und ist auch wenn er auf 1800 rpm's läuft noch leise.

Nur der regler stört mich persöhnlich arg da das kabel zu kurz ist um es in meinen monster gehäuse zu verstecken 

Aber sonnts ist das ding TOP


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Also der Thors Hammer von Xigmatek sieht eindeutig besser aus wie der Coolermaster V8!! (Meiner Meinung

Was hälsten hier von :GAMERSWARE - Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPZA-034


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Dann doch der V8 so aber da wäre noch was  grad als ich bei caseking Kühler anguckte ist mir ein besonderer in gesicht gesprungen 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System
Lohnen sich 20 Euro mehr ausgeben und dann eine Wasserkühlung zu kaufen? 
Grüße


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



matteo92 schrieb:


> Also der Thors Hammer von Xigmatek sieht eindeutig besser aus wie der Coolermaster V8!! (Meiner Meinung
> 
> Was hälsten hier von :GAMERSWARE - Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPZA-034


Der Zalman sieht sehr schön aus allerdings passt er optisch nicht da der lukü blau leuchtet und mein case generell Rot ist


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Dann doch der V8 so aber da wäre noch was  grad als ich bei caseking Kühler anguckte ist mir ein besonderer in gesicht gesprungen
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System
> Lohnen sich 20 Euro mehr ausgeben und dann eine Wasserkühlung zu kaufen?
> Grüße



Naja das ist ja keine richtige WaKü aber erhoff dir bei dem Ding nicht zuu viel Einziger Vorteil :
-Leiser
-wenn überhaupt minimla stärker 
-dafür 20 euro mehr ?
naja ich weiss nicht ...


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Naja war glaub dumme frage  Dann ist meine Entscheidung auf das CM v8 gefallen aber mir hat immer noch niemand ne antwort zu dem Regler gegeben  Ist der nun Manual oder Automatisch ich mag nicht jedesmal wenn ich was mach da rum drehen


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 8) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Ich bleib glaub doch beim V8 weil dann müste ich mein 120 mm an der rückseite entfernen um den Corsair einzubauen und und und


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Man kann doch einfach die Lüftersteuerung abklemmen oder einfach nicht mit dem Lüfter verbinden oder??

Beim meinem Zalman is das so.


----------



## Amigo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Wieso nicht den Thors Hammer mit einem seperaten roten Lüfter?
Kommt vom Preis so ziemlich aufs selbe raus... wenn den Thor, dann aber auch das AMD Kit zur freien Ausrichtung/Verschraubung für meinen Geschmack! 

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/dce1a07635b9e8fab600bcc850de4f30

Edit: Hier stand nix! ^^


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Is auch eine super Idee von FX5200-289Mhz!

Jetzt musst nur noch du dich entscheiden


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Beim Xigmatek passt auch der schwarze zum case deswegen ja ^^ aber wie siehts nun mit dem regler aus ????


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Den kannst du warscheinlich (zu 99%) einfach nicht dran montieren und das Lüfterkabel einfach direkt ans Board stecken.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Dann is ja gut  Danke an alle für ihre Post 
Grüße 
Closed


----------



## SiQ (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Also ich hab den H50 schon bestellt. das Gehäuse sieht auch aufgeräumter aus und soooo viel kostet der auch nicht (hab meinen hier im Forum für 37incl. gekriegt; war nur 48std. in betrieb)

MfG


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

ehmmmm.....

Der Thread ist closed


----------



## Amigo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Das mit dem Regler vom V8 kann sich so vorstellen, denke ich mal:
4. und 5. Absatz ^^

Einfach auf max. stellen und übers Board regeln beim V8... so würde ich es auch machen.

Edit: Ich war zu lahm... viel Spaß. Welcher wirds denn jetzt?


----------



## SiQ (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Naja er hat ihn geclosed und nicht der Mod also kann ich ja was dazu sagen oder?


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



TwoSnake schrieb:


> Naja er hat ihn geclosed und nicht der Mod also kann ich ja was dazu sagen oder?



Eigentlich schon


----------



## matteo92 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Tut mir Leid 
sollte nicht böse rüberkommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



matteo92 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid
> sollte nicht böse rüberkommen



macht doch nix 
mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

also mit Closed meinte ich ehhm Thema abgeschloßen  sonst nichts 
Mfg


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Da wäre noch was ich wollte grad eben den Kühler bestellen und ein guter kumbel meinte (er kennt sich auch sehr mit Pc's aus ) das der V8 nicht für Amd gut wäre also seine worte : "Das ist ein Kühler der ursprünglich für Sockel 775 gebaut wurde! Diese sockel sind daufür bekannt das ihre cpu oberfläche etwas rau bzw hubbelig ist. deshalb wurden die oberflächen dieser kühler auch etwas rau bzw hubbelig gebaut. da die cpus von AMD allerdings ganz gerade sind hast du da ganz schlechte temps da du viel wmp brauchst! ausserdem wurde er erst später für sockel AM3 angepasst das heißt das du ihn nur von unten nach oben blasend einbauen kannst was echt sche*** aussieht."
stimmt das eigentlich (der text is 1:1 von ihm  
Grüße

Die ** wurden von mir hinzugefügt


----------



## dersuchti_93 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Ich glaube eher nicht, also mehr als 1-2K würd es nicht geben, aber wunder mich, warum hier keiner einen Proli Megahalems empfiehlt, ist doch einer der Besten Kühler den es gibt.

Den V8 wollte ein Kumpel auch Kaufen, aber habe ihn davon abgeraten, nicht alles was Glänzt ist Gold.
Finde ihn auch Geschmacklos und nicht so Dolle die Leistung, hatte ein Mugen 2 und der hatte Brachiale Leistung und der Kumpel hat sich nen EKL Brocken gegönnt und ist auch zufrieden.

Also würde den Proli empfehlen, da der Mugen 2 schon zu oft verbaut wird, was ihn eher Uninteressant macht, aber es ist deine Entscheidung und ist auch eher geschmackssache, auf die 1°-5° grad kann man, na ihr wisst schon .... solange er nicht über 60° unter Last wird, ist alles ok, würde auch meinen Boxed behalten, aber die Lautstärke ist ja mal Brutal und wenn es Runtergeregelt wird Kühlt er nicht mehr und hab auch schon Undevolted.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Also du meinst den hier? 
Klick aber da ich ja Am3 board habe muss ich noch dies kaufen oder ? Hier  
und dann noch lüfter?


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Mit Prolimatech machste nix falsch


----------



## Sativ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Hallo, ich hab das gleich Prob. Hab auch nen Phenom 955 BE aber ein MSI 890FX.
Nur kommt bei mir dazu, dass ich mit dem Sharkoon Temptation nen recht kleinen Tower habe und darum nich viel Platz für den CPU Kühler. Aber das Ding von AMD is ja nen Krampf, übertrieben laut, oder ist das nur bei mir so?
Darum muss bei mir auch nen neuer. Dieser sollte aber racht klein sein und auch geringfügig oc erlauben, ich glaub den Thor's Hammer krieg ich noch rein, der V8 sah im Video doch schon sehr groß aus. Was mir aber am aller wichtigsten ist, ist die Lautstärke.
Der Prolimatech sieht auch ganz gut aus, aber auch sehr groß. Such schon die ganze zeit nach Test, Preisvergleich usw. wäre cool, wenn man mir auch gleich helfen könnte


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Würde dir auch den Prolimatech Megahalems empfehlen. Sitzt selber auf meinem Q9550 und die Kühlleistung ist überragend

Gut du musst noch den Lüfter dazukaufen, hast aber dabei die freie Auswahl zwischen Fördermenge und flüsterleisem Betrieb. Ein guter Kompromiss aus beiden stellen z.B. die Noiseblocker der Multiframe-Serie, der Be Quiet Silent Wing oder der Coolink SWiF2 dar. Sind alles 120mm-Lüfter und per PWM regelbar. Mit diesen Kombos bist du auf der Gewinnerseite


----------



## coati (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Da wäre noch was ich wollte grad eben den Kühler bestellen und ein guter kumbel meinte (er kennt sich auch sehr mit Pc's aus ) das der V8 nicht für Amd gut wäre also seine worte : "Das ist ein Kühler der ursprünglich für Sockel 775 gebaut wurde! Diese sockel sind daufür bekannt das ihre cpu oberfläche etwas rau bzw hubbelig ist. deshalb wurden die oberflächen dieser kühler auch etwas rau bzw hubbelig gebaut. da die cpus von AMD allerdings ganz gerade sind hast du da ganz schlechte temps da du viel wmp brauchst! ausserdem wurde er erst später für sockel AM3 angepasst das heißt das du ihn nur von unten nach oben blasend einbauen kannst was echt sche*** aussieht."
> stimmt das eigentlich (der text is 1:1 von ihm
> Grüße
> 
> Die ** wurden von mir hinzugefügt



Die Heatspreader der Intel CPUs sind in der Tat etwas konvex und ein paar Hersteller wie Thermalright und Prolimatech haben ihre Bodenplatten etwas angepasst.
Allerdings sind manche Bodenplatten der Kühler mehr konkav als andere, also um es anders auszudrücken: Es ist eine gewisse Serienstreuung vorhanden.
Aber da dies schon schwere Temperatur Einbußen haben kann (habe hier des öfteren schon über sehr schlechte Temps mit dem Megahalems auf AMD-CPUs gelesen), würde ich für 50 Euronen den Alpenföhn Matterhorn empfehlen.

Edit: *Hier* hast du ein sehr gutes Review zu dem Kühler.


Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich Mist geredet habe..


----------



## Amigo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Muss man (leider) so stehen lassen was coati sagt in Bezug auf die Bodenplatten.
Große Tempunterschiede sind es nicht, also instabil wird deine CPU mit nem Megahalems nicht , aber manche User schleifen den Kühlerboden nach für ihre AMD Cpus, bringt halt nochmal ein paar Grad. 
War wie gesagt, bei Thermalright das selbe... IFX 14 z.B. 

Nimm den der dir gefällt von der Optik.
Den V8 würde ich, wenn er wirklich nicht frei auszurichten ist, außer acht lassen.

Matterhorn ist auch super, nur ist der Lüfter blau... nicht rot. 
Thors Hammer, wie gesagt, wär auch ne Option oder Scythe Kühler, die sind auch plan.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

So ich glaub es wird der hier sein *Hier* allerdings welche lüfter da gibt es zig verschiedene 
Grüße


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

wie siehts mit dene hier aus hat mein kumbel auch sind sehr sehr leise *Klick*
Würde die jemand mit dem Prolimatech Megahalems emphelen zwar sehen die lüfter hässlig aus aber naja hauptsach leise  und nicht wie der Box kühler


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Hm, der Lüfter sieht mir etwas dürftig aus, da er auf ultra Silent getrimmt ist schaufelt er auch nicht ganz soviel Luft wie andere Lüfter in der Größe.
An nem Cpu-Kühler würde ich was "lauteres" dran hängen, was aber auch mehr Luft durchdrückt um bessere Temps zu haben, sonst bringt ein guter Kühler nichts.
Der Mega Shadow geht so in Ordnung.


----------



## Amigo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Nimm doch das Be Quiet PWM Bundle wenn es der Mega Shadow sein soll!? 
Wär dann zumindest meine erste Wahl...
Klick mich! 
Und das Retention Modul natürlich nicht vergessen!


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Stimmt den Bundle hab ich ganz übersehen *Klick*  taugt der Bequiet lüfter den auch? 
Grüße


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Xigmatek S1284C Achilles
Habe ich selber dazu noch eine besser halterung system 
Kühl meine E8500 @ 4.0GHz/1.355V auf 55°C


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Es gibt ne riesen Auswahl aber welcher ist den jetzt am besten  Es kommen immer mehr Emphelungen eins besser als der andere  Prolimatech oder Xigmatek???


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Der Mega Shadow dürfte den Achilles locker abhängen, kostet halt auch viel mehr.
Aber wieviel willst du den jetzt ausgeben?
Für 40€ bekommst auch nen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, das ist eigentlich mein P/L Favourit, der sieht halt komplett anderst aus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Es gibt ne riesen Auswahl aber welcher ist den  jetzt am besten  Es kommen immer  mehr Emphelungen eins besser als der andere  Prolimatech oder  Xigmatek???



Also !

Um dir etwas zu helfen !

Wenn du nicht Ocen willst reicht ein Günster aus so für unter 20€
Wenn du Ocen willst würde ich dir denn Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B anherz legen
Wenn du einen willst der einen Lüfter schon hat und sehr Leise ist denn Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Wenn du auf eine Wasser Kühlung willst die Leise ist denn Corsair Hydro Series H50  Koste aber mehr als 50€

An sich kannst du jeden kühler nehmen da sich die High-End Kühler sich nicht mehr viel nehmen !
Kannst du ihr Ganz gut sehen  Link mich Hart


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Also mein Budget ist jetzt doch größer als erwartet ich kann maximal bis 100 € gehen auf jedenfall willl ich mal Ocen dann also der Prolimatech?
Grüße


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Afaik ist der Noctua NH-D14 der potenteste Kühler auf dem Markt. Da kannst du dir dann noch 2 Noctua-Lüfter dazukaufen und wirst super Temps erreichen.
Kostenpunkt wohl etwas über 80€. Aber wenns nicht zu deinem Farbschema passt, nimm eben den Mega Shadow.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



CmStorm_ schrieb:


> Also mein Budget ist jetzt doch größer als erwartet ich kann maximal bis 100 € gehen auf jedenfall willl ich mal Ocen dann also der Prolimatech?
> Grüße



Schau dir denn Link an denn ich geposte habe !
Dann wirst du sehen der Prolimatech geht zum Ocen echt gut. 
Aber du musst noch einen Fan dazu kaufen. Und 100€ für einen Kühler aus zu geben is schwach sinn in meine augen. Aber du kannst denn Nehmen ! 

mfg


----------



## kress (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

100€ ist schon heftig für nen Kühler, da kannst dir ja fast den Danamics LMX Superleggera kaufen....
Ein Mugen 2 reicht von der Kühlleistung her auch für gutes Oc. Wie er jetz kommt, seis als Groß Clockner oder Mega Shadow ist eigentlich egal, du hast du höchstens 1-2°C Unterschied.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

so hab mich entdlich entschieden es wird der Prolimatech sein 
danke an alle für die Tipps .....
Grüßee


----------



## coati (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Dann aber bitte den Prolimatech Armageddon, der günstiger und besser ist mit zwei 14cm Lüftern


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Ist der nicht besser? Klick als der Armageddon ?


----------



## coati (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Laut xTc's Review ist der Armageddon mit zwei 140er Lüftern (minimal-)besser.

Edit: Vergiss das Retention Tool aber nicht


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Man coati lass gut sein...

Du verwirrst im noch mehr ! Also kaufe dir das was du dir aus gesucht hast und du bist sehr gut beraten. Das sagt dir einer denn Verkäufer im Einzellhandel lernt !


----------



## coati (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Naja ich sehe das hier als Kaufberatung an.. und wenn er für sein Geld was besseres haben könnte, möchte ich ihn nur darauf aufmerksam machen.

Was er kauft ist letzten Endes seine Entscheidung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



coati schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe das hier als Kaufberatung an.. und wenn er für sein Geld was besseres haben könnte, möchte ich ihn nur darauf aufmerksam machen.
> 
> Was er kauft ist letzten Endes seine Entscheidung.



Um mal klug zu ******* eine Kaufberatungs sie anders aus^^
Hab das gelernt 

Ne aber denn du vor geschlagen hast ist an sich zwar 1-3°C besser aber das is immer sommer schnell dahin ! Da brauch du eine Größen körper !


----------



## coati (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Da brauch du eine Größen körper !



Wenn du jetzt das meinst, von dem ich denke, dass du das meinst, dann sei beruhigt; der Armageddon ist sogar minimal leichter als der Megahalems. 

Und wie bereits erwähnt, wollte ich den TE nur darauf aufmerksam machen, damit er alle Möglichkeiten in Erwägung ziehen kann. Wenn er sich trotzdem für den Megahalems entscheidet, ist das ja völlig ok.


----------



## Sativ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

Ich denke ich werde mir den mugen 2 holen, soll ja kühlen das ding und nich die welt retten, darum isser mir auch nich mehr wert.
Würdet ihr eher die PCGH Version empfehlen oder die normale?
Ist die Wärmeleitpaste dabei zu gebrauch oder sollte ich noch was dazu bestellen?
Aber mal nen anderes Thema, ich hatte mir 2 SilentWings PWM gekauft 12cm, hab aber nur ein sysfananschluss am mainboard, kann ich da was machen? Vllt. die beiden Lüfter verlöten, also dann parallel?
Oder irgendwie anders, oder sollte der 2. dann gleich an den Mugen 2 ran oder is der Lüfter vom Mugen 2 gut genug?


----------



## kress (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuer Cpu-Kühler bis 0-50€ ?*

1. Der normale Mugen 2 ist etwas besser als die Pcgh-Version, die aufgrund von Lautstärke etwas Leistung einbüßt. Außerdem ist diese etwas teurer und die normale Mugen 2 Version mit Slipstream 1300rpm ist eigentlich leise genug. 
2. Die WLP ist ganz ok und lässt sich auch gut auftragen.
Für die Lüfter gibts bestimmt einen Adapter, da musst du mal hier im Forum fragen.

Außerdem ist soweit ich bei meinem Mugen-Exemplar feststellen konnte keine zwei weiteren Halteklammern für weitere Lüfter dabei, die brauchst du ja auch noch.
Der Mugen 2 hat über 1000rpm Lüfterspeed eine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung, ich denke mit einem zweiten Lüfter dürfte da noch etwas mehr gehn.


----------

